# Ovaries!



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

hello! ok i don't know were to start ever since i was 17 years old my oravies and uterus haven't been very nice to me! when i was 17, i hade a cyst the size of a water melon, and push all over my intestin and uterus,and gave me ibs, so i got operated then for 3 years i was ok until my uterus feel backwards and my ibs came back plus a whole other tons of things.i had pre-cancer cell on my cervix when i was 25,and then now at 32,there were there in december 2008, but when i went to do a coposcopy they were gone,BUT last summer i talk to my gyno i said my ovaries hurt all the time and sometimes i feel sick or nausea, or a few symtomes, that describe ovarian cancer she sais the older you get the more you will feel your ovulation, BUT all the time??????????? and i do have a weird bloated stomac, now you see i play hockey 3 times a week and work out 3 times a week,so i sould not have a weird stomac like i just hade a baby, i'm skinny all over else,but i never had kids,the doctors said because when i was young i had a cyst the size of a fetus it made a powche like if i had a baby,but come on its really big, and not normal!so my question are, can you be ovulating all the time?if i get pap test could they not detect ovarian cancer?and why do i feel sick 3 weeks out of 4?thank youuuuuuuu so much please feel free to email me to [email protected]'m really getting scarde and i need to know what else sould i do? thanks again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

*so my question are, can you be ovulating all the time?* No but some people have cysts all the time but I figure they would have told you if you had polycystic ovary disease or something like that. Although a lot of women don't get pain all the time from that, just weird periods and hormonal imbalances.*if i get pap test could they not detect ovarian cancer?* Pap smears test for cervical cancer, not ovarian cancer. I think ovarian cancer is a completely different test, and they usually don't do it on everyone because there are too many false positives and it isn't worth putting hundreds of thousands of women through un-needed testing every year.Does your doctor think you need to be tested, or do they think your symptoms aren't enough? Is it a lot worse now than the last time you talked to them? *and why do i feel sick 3 weeks out of 4? *IBS can cause pain in the same areas as the ovaries and it can make you feel sick every single day. The stomach wall often pushes out when you have abdominal discomfort from anything (including IBS) because squishing things that hurt is uncomfortable so it pushes out to relieve the pressure.IBS and ovarian cancer cause pretty much all the same symptoms, but OC tends to be 24/7 every single day of the month where IBS is more likely to give you a break once in awhile.


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

well i forgot to mention and i apolozige for it, is that i'm lactose intolerent, and i only have IBS once or twice a month when i'm close to my period wicht i know its normal,but my ovaries are always hurting and yes i had cyst afther the big one i had but went away like normal when you have your period,so maybe i do have small cyst that push down on my intestin and stomac , because my uterus it tilt backwards,so maybe i'm super sensative..........what do you think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS (or other functional bowel problems) can cause pain even with pretty normal stool consistency, so it is hard to know if you cannot possibly have any functional abdominal pain at all from the GI tract and it has to be from the reproductive tract. It isn't that easy to tell them apart.If you are in severe pain that is new since the last check up it is probably time to get them looked at. You really can't diagnose a cyst from the way it feels or describing it on the internet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

When I was 29 I had a horrible thing happen to me , I started to Hemmoraghe and I was rushed to the hospital Er.I was in extreme pain. They did an Ultra sound and found out my ovaries had actually exploded.I was immediatly rushed into an Operating room and I had to have a totally hysterectomy to save my life , or I would have bled to death.If your ovaries are Hurting real bad , get it checked out right away. If you notice any abnormal bleeding see someone right away.I would hate to see someone under go the tragic event that I went thru.I hope you feel better soon.


----------

